# General > Technical Support >  Login not secure

## r.rackstraw

When I logged in there was a message from Firefox saying login not secure.
I logged in anyway.
Can anyone advise please - is there a problem?

----------


## dx100uk

its a common fault with many sites using firefox
false positive alert

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Firefo...3a1960cbc4066c

----------

